# Age of Wonders original game



## computersrkool (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi

This may be a question that I should be asking in some other forum, but I tried to go on the Forum that I thought was for this game and could not figure out what to do, so I'm asking my question here, just in case someone may be able to help me. Does anyone know if the original "Age of Wonders" game can still be played online. My son and his friends tried to set it up to play online and were't able to do it, so they assumed that, that option was not available anymore for the original version of Age of Wonders. That may be the case or they may just have been doing something wrong. Either way if anyone knows the answer to my question could they please let me know.

Thanks Again

computersrkool


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

There shouldn't be any problems since AoW has multiplayer by IP unless one of the sides is blocking the ports (firewall etc.) the game needs. 

- Make sure they both updated the game with latest patches and have the same version.

- Aow also has a stability problem with just internet which is why many people choose to play it through "Hamachi" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamachi http://logmeinhamachi.com . It might help.


----------



## computersrkool (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi

Thanks so much for your quick response, and for all your suggestions. We will try first the internet, and updating the games, if that doesn't work then we may try the Hamachi way. 

Again Thanks

computersrkool


----------

